# Bildgröße verändert sich von selbst?!



## Barmann (14. Juni 2004)

Ihr da draußen!

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe:

Ich bin dabei eine Postkarte für den Druck zu erstellen. Die Druckerei verlangt dabei eine Bildgröße von 152*109mm. Ich habe also eine neue Datei mit folgenden Grundeinstellungen angelegt:

Voreinstellungsgrößen: Eigene
Breite: 152 mm
Höhe: 109 mm
Auflösung: 300 Pixel/Inch
Modus: CMYK-Farbe

Daraufhin erstellt Photshop die Datei zunächst ordnungsgemäß. Wenn ich unter "Bild/Bildgröße" die Werte kontrolliere zeigt Photoshop mit folgendes an:

Pixelmaße: 8.81M
Breite: 1795 Pixel
Höhe: 1287 Pixel

Dateigröße
Breite: 15,2 cm
Höhe: 10,9 cm
Auflösung: 300 Pixel/Inch

Wenn ich jetzt aber bei Dateigröße von cm auf mm umstelle, dann wird mir folgende Dateigröße angezeigt:

Breite: 151,98 mm
Höhe 108,97 mm



Warum? Ändert Photoshop automatisch die Größe? Hat es was mit den Pixeln zu tun? Und vor allem: Was kann ich dagegen tun?! Die ruckerei braucht die exakte Bildgröße von  152*109mm.

Ich hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Merci im Vorraus, beste Grüße, Barmann


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Juni 2004)

*runde Sache*

Also,
hmmm ... räusper ... Dir ist schon klar, dass Du dich hier beklagst, dass Du auf einmal eine Formatdifferenz von max. 0,03 mm hast?   

Ich wage zu behaupten, das sieht kein Schw**n, aber, um Dich zu beruhigen: der Grund für solch seltsame Phänomene ist, dass die Programme aus Amiland (zum BLeistift auch QuarkXpress) z. T. nicht mit dem metrischen System, sondern in Punkt und Inch rechnen - und das ist intern, also in den tiefsten Eingeweiden des Programms implementiert. Alle Eingaben werden gerundet, wenn mit Meter und Meterbruchteilen gerechnet wird  - und da kann es seltsamerweise ZWEI STELLEN HINTER DEM KOMMA mal Abweichungen geben.
Macht aber nix, das passt schon so!


----------



## onlYTrash (15. Juni 2004)

*"Rand" Sache*

... noch so am Rande:
um Blitzer zu vermeiden solltest Du eh einen Anschnitt mit einberechnen. Wenn Du sagen wir mal an jeder Seite einen Anschnitt von 2mm einplanst dann ist dein Problem eigentlich schon gelöst!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

1795 Pixel / 300dpi = 5,983333333333333333333333 inch

5,98333333333333333333333 inch * 2,54cm = 15,19766666666666666 cm

So einfach kann Mathematik sein 

Wenn du übrigens nur einen Pixel mehr nimmst, dann passiert dies:

1796 Pixel / 300dpi = 5,98666666666666666666666 inch

5,98666666666666666666666 inch * 2.54cm = 15,20613333333333333 cm

Und da es nunmal so ist, dass es keine halben Pixel gibt ist es auch logisch,
dass du keine absolut exakten Werte bekommen kannst. Aber wie Onkel Jürgen
schon geschrieben hat, wer interessiert sich schon für ein zehntel Millimeter.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. Juni 2004)

*ne neee ...*

... drei Hundertstel Millimeter!


----------



## Barmann (15. Juni 2004)

Hmmm.... ja, ihr habt wohl Recht und ich etwas überreagiert....    Dank meiner mathematischen Fähigkeiten war ich .... äh ... also, ich war, naja ... ich hab mich halt verrechnet und bin von 2 mm Abweichung ausgegangen.... hmmm. Oops.  

Vielen lieben Dank euch für die schnelle Hilfe Barmann!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

*Re: ne neee ...*



> _Original geschrieben von Onkel Jürgen _
> *... drei Hundertstel Millimeter!  *



  Ok, dan tipp ich mal:

8,466666666666666666 Hundertstel Millimeter
Weil das genau die mathematische Druckbreite eines Pixels bei 300dpi ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------

